# list of cable company slogans



## vcoheda

some cable companies and their slogans. some are interesting. others are horrible or just plain weird.

 Acoustic Zen: Your Path to Sonic Enlightenment
 Analysis Plus: [none]
 Audience: Experience the Fascination
 Audioquest: Experience the Difference
 Cardas: [none, except the nautilus spiral design]
 Chord: Your Hi-Fi Needs Cable Love
 Element Cable: An Element to High Fidelity
 Furutech: Pure Transmission
 Harmonic Technology: Delivering True Clarity in Audio and Video
 Jena Labs: Technology and Artistry in Natural Harmony
 Kimber Kable: Music in Harmony with Science
 Kubala Sosna: Connect to the Performance
 MIT: More than Just Cable
 Nordost: Making the Connection
 Purist Audio Design: Music Through the Science of Sound
 Shunyata: The Quiet Company
 Signal Cable: The Logical Choice for Cable Lovers
 STEALTH: Sound Technology Enabling Audibly Lucid Transcomponent Harmony
 Synergistic Research - Tesla Power
 Siltech: The Best in Audio and Video Cables
 Stereovox: [none]
 Tara Labs: The Cable Technology Leader
 Van Den Hul: A Sound Connection
 Virtual Dynamics: Technology that Moves us Closer to the Truth of the Original Sound
 XLO: Looks Like No Other, Sounds Like No Other, Sounds Like Nothing at All, the Best in the World
 Zu: A Revolution in American Hi-Fi


 my favorite is Kimber. the oddest is STEALTH.


----------



## Nick 214

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_some cable companies and their slogans. some are interesting. others are horrible or just plain weird.

 Acoustic Zen: Your Path to Sonic Enlightenment
 Analysis Plus: [none]
 Audience: Experience the Fascination
 Audioquest: Experience the Difference
 Cardas: [none, except the nautilus spiral design]
 Chord: Your Hi-Fi Needs Cable Love
 Element Cable: An Element to High Fidelity
 Furutech: Pure Transmission
 Harmonic Technology: Delivering True Clarity in Audio and Video
 Jena Labs: Technology and Artistry in Natural Harmony
 Kimber Kable: Music in Harmony with Science
 Kubala Sosna: Connect to the Performance
 MIT: More than Just Cable
 Nordost: Making the Connection
 Purist Audio Design: Music Through the Science of Sound
 Shunyata: The Quiet Company
 Signal Cable: The Logical Choice for Cable Lovers
 STEALTH: Sound Technology Enabling Audibly Lucid Transcomponent Harmony
 Synergistic Research - Tesla Power
 Siltech: The Best in Audio and Video Cables
 Stereovox: [none]
 Tara Labs: The Cable Technology Leader
 Van Den Hul: A Sound Connection
 Virtual Dynamics: Technology that Moves us Closer to the Truth of the Original Sound
 XLO: Looks Like No Other, Sounds Like No Other, Sounds Like Nothing at All, the Best in the World
 Zu: A Revolution in American Hi-Fi


 my favorite is Kimber. the oddest is STEALTH._

 

I like Pursuit Audio Design's 

 I think Virtual Dynamics' is kinda off..

 NK


----------



## krmathis

Nice list!


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_XLO: Looks Like No Other, Sounds Like No Other, *Sounds Like Nothing at All*, the Best in the World
_

 

Well aint that the truth


----------



## terrymx

They love to use the word exerience. My ideal slogan would be more analytical "accurately transmit original audio signal without adding or removing any artifacts or enhancements." Which actaully also in audio "original" doesn't exist. Nordost sounds about right: making the connection, and that's all.


----------



## Luminette

those are badddd haha, nice list

 jena labs and kimber probably being my favs


----------

